# Decline To Report



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

DECLINE TO REPORT

He walked down the dock, strolled through the gate.
He thought himself a victim of fate.
They'd said the ship would be better by far
Without a man with a Double D.R.

He cursed the Master and the Chief,
Which gave him a moment of relief.
He cursed as he entered 'The Jolly Jack Tar.'
For their daring to give him a Double D.R.

At the counter he stood with a guilty grin,
As the publican served him a tot of gin.
The word had sped ahead to the bar,
"Here comes the man with the Double D.R."

They crowded round, 'What happened mate,
To leave you in this perilous state.
What did you do 'board The Lucky Star
That they kicked you out with a Double D.R.?"

So he told of the block in the Chief's W.C.
And how he pumped back to set it free.
How the pressure had built a bit too far....
That was the start of the Double D.R.

They sympathised, bought him a rum,
Agreed that Chiefs had no sense of fun.
Then one of them said, "OK, so far,
But the other half of the Double D.R.?"

"Well, he said, "It's really not fair,
The Old Man had his family there.
His daughter's morals I really did mar,
That's the second half of my Double D.R."

They shook their heads and all agreed
That life afloat had gone to seed,
When those in charge could act like the Tzar
And give natural urges a Double D.R.

They drank some more, full of mirth.
He cheered up now, he'd find a berth.
To Hell with them all, it won't leave a scar
They know what to do with ther Double D.R.!


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Great stuff Jock, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

great Jock i like it


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

You have wonderful way with words and such a wit.
Reminds me of the various monologues my grandfather
used to reel off .... then there was that song ...
"and the pig got up and slowly walked away ...."
Well done, Jock


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent. It really indicates the stupid & unfair system that used to govern a sailor's life. 

Well done,
Tony


----------



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

brings back days of yesterday.


----------



## Charles compass (Sep 6, 2005)

WAS THREATENED WITH A DOUBLE D/R ONCE 
TOLD THE SHIPMASTER TO STAMP THE BOOK ENDORSEMENT NOT REQUIRED !!!!!! Chas ComPASS


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, folks, but for the benefit of the un initiated, what's a D.R?


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Coastie,
A DR = Decline to Report.

In the Seaman's Record Book and Certificates of Discharge there was provision for listing 'Copy of Report of Character'
which was (i) For ability and (ii) For general conduct. On signing off from employment on a ship you usually had a stamped entry of Very Good or VG in the two boxes If you had been judged to have committed a misdeneamour with respect to either category (i) or (ii) the box would be stamped as a DR. You hit the jackpot if you got two DR's. 

Regards, John


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Sailed on an old tramp the Garthdale in 1962 who's skippers name was Hanson nicknamed DR for his habit of giving DR's. True or false I don't know?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Everything has a price.(Cloud) 
There's a double DR for sale here -
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORIGINAL-DO**...15QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4718QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

You could also get other entries in the book "Good" and if you signed Articles and failed to join the ship this warranted a "VNC" Voyage Not Completed or of course if you jumped ship. New Zealand seemed to be favourite Oz, South Africa, States and Canada, should all get a mention. As a matter of interest I was on a little coaster in Hull and we went for a pint or three on a Saturday afternoon (which was our own time we were not sailing that day) when we returned the skipper sacked us all for not being there??? He told me that he was going to give us all a double DR. I replied that if I went back to the pool with a a double DR off this old tub they would still be laughing next week. He ended up giving us all VG's but it was a close call. Nobody wants to have a Committee.

Happy Days Ron


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

John & Ron, thankyou, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

i think stamp in book good was as bad .becouse nobody is good .old sinner jim


----------



## Max Mitchell (Jun 9, 2005)

Robinj said:


> Sailed on an old tramp the Garthdale in 1962 who's skippers name was Hanson nicknamed DR for his habit of giving DR's. True or false I don't know?


 IF it was was "Smiley Hanson" from Sunderland the answer is yes .Anyone come across "Logbook Morrison" H. E. Moss tankers? A fearsome Geordie who once so humiliated the mate in front of the (white crew) sailors that the poor chap was reduced to tears! I was third mate and acquired a stutter. Got my own back by cracking open a valve on an MT tank during discharge at Djibouti !! Where I paid off. Maxlefou.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Max I joined the ship in North Shields and I think I. was the only one not from the North East


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

jim brindley said:


> i think stamp in book good was as bad .becouse nobody is good .old sinner jim


Got a "Good" for conduct off "Capetown Castle".Really did have a hard time getting Dundee Pool to give me another ship.Went in with "snivel valve" fully open!!!


----------



## Hague (Feb 23, 2007)

*M.V. Landwade*

A story was related to me in the early 60s about an incident on subject ship.
Apparently, one of the ABs was a 'card player' frequently entering into games that lasted all night.
On one occasion he could not be woken for his watch and the following day the Master ordered him on the Bridge. On his arrival the Master said xxxxxx ' I am going to log you for two' to which xxxxxxx replied Captain, 'Your two and up two'
The Master thought about this for a minute and then replied Right! xxxx ' I'll see you for a DR'.........


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I seem to recall that one could get a "Committee", for suitably good/bad selection of DR's in one's book which might result in an enforced amount of shore leave.
Can anyone shed some light on this?.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Guys 

A little trick used by guys struggling to get away because of bad discharges was to present yourself at the Pool just before Christmas, the chances were they would rip your arms off to sign you up, there was always a shortage of crews at that time of the year.

Ron


----------



## joemack (Jun 5, 2009)

slick said:


> All,
> I seem to recall that one could get a "Committee", for suitably good/bad selection of DR's in one's book which might result in an enforced amount of shore leave.
> Can anyone shed some light on this?.
> Yours aye,
> Slick


I got a double dr of a Shell tanker, SS Hanetia, in 1969/70 I think. 2 of us me and Andy Johnson (Kirkby lad), we probably deserved it, but had to go before the committee in Mann Island, Liverpool, bit of a mini trial, me and the union lad, against the Pool fellas, I'm sure one of them was the Infamous "Slater" anyway got a letter back a week or so later, "you have been warned as to your future conduct at sea, blah blah, report to your local office etc. 

I was told by a few of old hands they'll put you on the worst jobs going, and you have to take it if you want your book back, as it was I did a few months coasting, then back deep sea.

BTW if anyone knows Andy or where he can be contacted I would appreciate it. That was some trip. Nearly skinned out in South America.....(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see the late Jock Paul's poetry resurfacing.

John T.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

I was 3rd Mate on Black Ranger 1969. We were alongside Queens Pier in Portland and I was duty officer. A new seaman turned up and he had a double DR. I went to the old man who was Black Sam Dunlop (relieving the regular Master for a couple of days) and he took the guy on. Very fair minded I thought, although he wasn't called Black Sam for nothing.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I have the dreaded VNC in my book, not too poud of this,but there we are. Sins of the past, as they say!


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

I recall reading somewhere in an authorative do***ent that seamen on the Titanic had their records/books endorsed VNC dated that fatefull day and their pay was stopped at midnight.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

In the United States you had an option of getting a discharge book or a Z Card. Most of the U S Maritime Unions called the Discharge Books fink books has an result the only a few people had them. So the majority of the people onboard American ships get individual discharge slips that do not record character or if the individual had left the vessel before the voyage ended. We had the dreaded Marine Index that the companies would consult before any one was cleared to go to a ship and the companies own do not hire lists were the past sins of the crew were noted. At least the people onboard did not know your past history unless you happen to be on the vessel when the dirty deed was done.


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

jock paul said:


> DECLINE TO REPORT
> 
> He walked down the dock, strolled through the gate.
> He thought himself a victim of fate.
> ...


VERY GOOD
The taxi down the dock, travel permit in hand.
Off to see the world, tired of the land.
He saw the ship, name starting with a 'P'
Mum said, 'be good', 'get a stamp V.G'.

Up the gangway, saw Master and Chief,
Dining in saloon, great piece of beef.
'Liquid lunch'. said the second to me.
who said, 'be good', 'get stamped V.G'.

Don't miss the boat, logged a VNC,
Stand-by Kid, A life on the ocean, sea.
'Smoko' it's called, not a cup of tea,
Learn the slang or no stamp V.G.

The crowd came aft. Number four hatch,
'Think you are tough, fists up for a match'.
In trouble now before we pass the bar,
Who got the V.G. who scored a D.R?.

Best of shipmates, after all that,
Night ashore, was drunk as a bat.
Up the coast, unload at the quay,
Signed off, back on, marked up as V.G.

It's only a rhyme, as any can see,
You'er proud of D.R. I wanted V.G.
My Discharge, can anyone guess?
I jumped ship. was stamped DBS.


jock paul inspired


----------



## frank power (Feb 27, 2009)

sailed with higgans on the corment he had 6 d rs got another and thanked the skipper he said inow have one for every day of the week


----------



## Paul_Lee (May 2, 2008)

Bob, the Titanic's crewmen were paid up to midnight on 15th April, so nearly 22 hours after the ship went down.


----------

